# Lancaster ED603



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2022)

The dutch are going to recover this plane. Believed is that 3 crew members are still on board. Will be a very big operation. Accident Avro Lancaster Mk III ED603, 13 Jun 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 1, 2022)

Why?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2022)

Because the relatives would appreciate it .

And it is a national program to give those men a proper grave. We do care about that. Regardless of nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ww2restorer (Sep 1, 2022)

Fantastic. Give those airmen the honour they deserve and leave the aircraft as found, but preserved to forever remember.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

